# Poly over Glass?



## hrigsby (Aug 25, 2011)

I'm looking to build two 22" TV's into a tabletop. 

The plan was to cut a hole in the table, and then add a ledge to the inner edge of the hole. Then, I'll get glass cut to fit in the hole, and lay it on top of the ledge and seal the edges. 

I'd then like to poly over the entire surface to give it a nice sheen and make everything level and waterproof. 

My question is whether this is feasible? It would have to be a perfect surface so that it can be seen through to the monitors. 

The other option is to mount the monitors flush with the wood surface, and then cover the entire table with glass. 

I'd prefer the poly method, because then there would be no worries about the glass sliding off when moving the table. 

Any ideas on this? 

Thanks in advance,

HT


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

IMO, having a glass insert and applying a polyurethane coating would not fill in the edges where the glass meets the edge of the cutout. The coating would likely add some distortion to viewing through the glass. Using a pour on epoxy would likely fill in the edges, but have the same visual results.

Adding glass to the entire surface would be my choice. You can get nickel sized discs (1/16" thick), that are clear soft flexible plastic, to place under the glass to keep it in place. You could order online or get them at most any glass shop.












 







.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

I'm going to assume your taking heat into consideration and will have venting of some sort...

I have to agree with C-man. I really think your going to be disappointed with the poly over glass. It's no going to be clear. Also it will be very quick to peel and flake off... Glass is for the most part non-porous so you would have to scuff or etch the glass to achieve any sort of adhesion... and that defeats the purpose.

A bead of clear silicone laid and smoothed with great care might get you close, but again, it not going to be perfect.

Good luck!... pictures, pictures, pictures!:yes:

~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


----------



## hrigsby (Aug 25, 2011)

Yes, there will be ventilation for the monitor heat. 

Thanks for the opinions. I got the idea from the news desks that you see on tv, like ESPN. The have a perfectly flat surface, with the monitors built in. I didn't know how they achieved that. 

Is glass my best bet, or is their something I haven't considered yet? Im not positive that they don't have glass on those news desks...but at a glance it looked like something else.


----------



## Victory 1 (Jul 23, 2011)

Glass is your best bet, polycarbonate will scratch easily.

Keep it simple.


----------



## hrigsby (Aug 25, 2011)

So I should get glass custom cut and get a beveled edge on it?

What would y'all recommend for staining the wood? I want to keep it natural and bring out the grain. Its 3/4" Oak Hardwood. 

Should I stain before I cut the holes for the monitors or after?


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

hrigsby said:


> So I should get glass custom cut and get a beveled edge on it?
> 
> What would y'all recommend for staining the wood? I want to keep it natural and bring out the grain. Its 3/4" Oak Hardwood.
> 
> Should I stain before I cut the holes for the monitors or after?


Make up samples. I would stain after doing any machining or sanding.












 







.


----------

